
Cpi-lang is a programming language. In case we needed another one of those - cpi-lang
https://github.com/cpi-lang
======
cpi-lang
I wrote a low-level systems programming language for fun. Still have lots more
I'd like to do with it. Would love to hear anyone's feedback, positive or
negative :)

